# Brand new Coleman 97.5% furnace makes horrible whining noise



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

If you can hear it from outside ... Sounds like it mabe from the exhaust blower motor. Check where the pvc vent comes out (outside) can hear the noise where the vent terminates ??


----------



## junebuggy (Mar 24, 2009)

Yes, you can hear it through there, but the sound happens when the furnace is starting up, not when the exhaust goes out. The furnace quietly turns on, then when it is sucking either air or gas, the whinig starts. They told me that it is happening because at start up the furnace is operating on high speed which makes that noise. The noise stops hen the furnace fires down a bit, but each time it cycles the noise comes back (several times per hour). 
Also, the noise is loudest inside the house.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Its the inducer on them that can be loud.

It was probably a Coleman Distributor rep, and not rep from the factory.

Sometimes a new inducer will be quieter, but not always.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

I always say if a part whistles...nobody taught it the words to the tune:jester:


----------



## Knowitsome (May 7, 2010)

*furnace whine*

I had the following problem: When the pump first came on, the whine would be terrible. I would wake me up at night. Ended up turning off the furnace at night. I thought it was a bearing in the pump at first. I had the repair guy come to fix it. He couldn't hear it standing in front of the furnace. Had him go into the stairwell and I closed the door to the furnace room. “That's your oil line!” He replaced the filter and other parts at the tank. It is quiet now.

I live in a rural area and I have an oil furnace and oil fired hot water tank. The water tank robs the oil furnace. The technicians have already told me how to bleed the lines. If I have any more issues, I will have a “Tiger Loop” installed. 

They guy said that if I ever have the problem with the oil line noise again follow these instructions. When the furnace is running, turn off the valve at the tank for two seconds and turn it on again. As my furnace is quiet now, I haven't tried this, so YMMV. I am a home owner. You should check with a professional. Good luck.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

The OP has a gas furnace. So he has no oil line, tank, or oil filter.


----------



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

I agree with beenthere. I've installed a lot of Colemans and had problems with loud draft inducer fans. I have the same problem with Goodman gas furnaces.

It's usually a sign that the bearings are about to go out in the draft inducer motor. Then they get really loud for a while before locking up completely. At that point the furnace will fail to ignite because the bad motor will send a lockout signal to the IC board.









This is a Goodman inducer motor and fan, but yours will be similar.

The furnace installer should be replacing the motor under warranty (usually 5 years on parts). They may try to charge you for labor, but most companies have at least 1 year warranty on labor.

It's not acceptable to have to hear unpleasant noises from a new unit. If the original installer won't repair it you can take your paperwork with you to a heating supply house and they should be able to get you a new part for nothing from Coleman. The problem then becomes finding someone to install it. It's not very hard to do, but there is some electrical wires to deal with, so you need to cut the power to the furnace. If you don't feel comfortable doing it find someone you know who is handy or call another furnace installer in your area who deals with Coleman. They may be happy to have a new customer!

Before you do this though, make sure that it is the draft inducer motor.







Just open the front cover of the unit, hold down the door switch while the thermostat is calling for heat wait for the cycle to start and, if it is the draft inducer motor/fan you will be able to tell.


----------



## DanaRem70 (Nov 15, 2016)

My new Coleman furnace was doing the same. I took the panel off and discovered the noise was coming from the gas valve. To test the theory I flipped to switch of the gas valve to off and the noise stopped. When I turned it back on it was back. Looks like I will be buying a new gas valve which is a cheaper fix than I anticipated. Found the part (Gemini Gas Valve 36G24) on EBay ranging from $20 - $40


----------



## roughneck (Nov 28, 2014)

If you have a new furnace why are you buying parts off of eBay to repair it?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Very doubtful that it is the gas valve itself . Good chance the gas line running to it is undersized check that first .


----------

